# Toro 826 OE Oil Filler Plug



## FSS (Nov 9, 2017)

Hello,

I have a 1 yr old TORO 826 OE. On the port side of the machine on the bottom of the engine there is what appears to be an oil filler plug but I'm not sure of its purpose. The manual only refers to the filler tube with the dipstick and the oil drain tube which sticks out the starboard side. 

Does anybody know what that filler plug is for?

Thanks


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Those engines are used on alot of ope, some may not have room for the filler tube.


----------



## 10953 (Sep 4, 2017)

toro uses a loncin engine with the toro name on it. the same block has many uses,for snow blowers or high filler dipstick apps the lower level plugs holes simply get plugs , with out the high fill there would be a dipstick plug in the hole you question 

Engine


----------



## FSS (Nov 9, 2017)

Right on, thanks. That was what I was thinking. Wanted to make sure I didn't miss anything. Cheers


----------

